# Honeycomb stitch for looms



## SylviaC

This is a video done by Mikey from the Crochet Crowd.
Looks like a really nice stitch and I am going to try it soon. Probably make a scarf - maybe a dishcloth first as I am so busy.

There are lots of other videos in the sidebar too. Enjoy..


----------



## EZ2

That was very interesting. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Ronie

thanks for the link.. I was wanting a different look to my loom knitting .. I'll have fun tonight looking at all of them...


----------



## pdunn56

this was my first honeycomb I love the look, using it as a hot pad


----------



## SylviaC

That looks great. What a cosy scarf that would make too.
Thanks so much for posting the photo - this video doesn't go that far and he doesn't change over the stitches to make the actually honeycomb like yours does.
Looks like you do 6 rows then change. I will get to it one day...


----------



## Moon Loomer

Which Loom? Which yarn? Moon Loomer PS I started a project, with this stitch, on a KK Long Loom, but the stitches seemed too open for a baby blanket.


----------



## pdunn56

I used the KK small pink 24 peg long loom all the pegs and I used 2 strands of WW, a red and a green together and it made a very thick pad .

http://mycrochettips.com/blog/stitchery/2791-honeycomb-stitch-effect-on-knitting-loom



Moon Loomer said:


> Which Loom? Which yarn? Moon Loomer PS I started a project, with this stitch, on a KK Long Loom, but the stitches seemed too open for a baby blanket.


----------



## SylviaC

pdunn56 said:


> I used the KK small pink 24 peg long loom all the pegs and I used 2 strands of WW, a red and a green together and it made a very thick pad .
> 
> http://mycrochettips.com/blog/stitchery/2791-honeycomb-stitch-effect-on-knitting-loom
> 
> 
> 
> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Loom? Which yarn? Moon Loomer PS I started a project, with this stitch, on a KK Long Loom, but the stitches seemed too open for a baby blanket.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this link - I will compare the two and see which I prefer. I have a folder on my desktop with a bunch of loom knitting links.


----------



## ms mollybgoode

Hi I'm new here. I love the honeycomb stitch. I've played with the row counts. I think that 6-10 works best. Any more and they look too elongated and the honeycomb effect is not as pronounced. I've used this stitch for blankets and scarves. Just made one using Bernat baby blanket yarn in Summer Day. I wish I had taken a pic before I gave it away. Oh well, maybe next time.

Ms Molly B


----------



## SylviaC

Hi Ms Molly B and welcome to KP.
I think we all make the mistake of forgetting to take a photo before we give things away. I am trying to take a photo as soon as something is done now so maybe I will post soon. Not touched the looms for a while as I am making dishcloths and I have the large peg looms - not great for dishcloths. 
Baby sweaters (3) next and finishing another WIP before I get back to looms. But I will be trying the honeycomb stitch soon. Maybe when I take a short break from the dishcloths.


----------



## ms mollybgoode

Thanks for the warm welcome. What kind of yarn do you use for your dishclothes? What stitches do you use? My church is having a craft sale. I have been making hats and scarves to donate. I'll bet dishclothes would sell well too. Thanks in advance for your advice.
Ms Molly


----------



## SylviaC

ms mollybgoode said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. What kind of yarn do you use for your dishclothes? What stitches do you use? My church is having a craft sale. I have been making hats and scarves to donate. I'll bet dishclothes would sell well too. Thanks in advance for your advice.
> Ms Molly


Usually I use worsted weight (#4) cotton, Bernat here in Canada and I lucked out big time when Zellers had a huge amount of mill ends in 1lb (454g) bags. No labels but made in Listowel Canada means Bernat. I bought 7 bags I think at $4.99 Cdn each. So that is a lot of dishcloths!!
I do have other cottons though, like Crayon from KnitPicks which is so soft and great for baby wash cloths, and some other cottons and cotton/acrylic blends too.
If you Google knit or crochet dishcloth patterns, you will get lots and lots.  
Have fun, Sylvia


----------



## ms mollybgoode

Wow you really got a good deal. Thanks the the advice on the yarn. 
Ms Molly B


----------



## EmmyPrewitt

Thanks for the video and all the links everyone. I want to try this one day. It is such a pretty stitch.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Check on the topic "Neat website!!", look at "How to make a Knifty Knitter blanket". There the Honeycomb stitch is called "Ribbed stitches and Alternated ribbed stitches", interesting. Moon Loomer


----------

